# adduser



## nu2fbsd (Sep 7, 2010)

I added a new user but cannot login via slim into that account. I get failed to execute login command.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2010)

The user's shell probably isn't correct. Also make sure the home directory exists and is accessible by that user ID.


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 10, 2010)

[cmd=""]pw usershow _username_[/cmd] is probably the best way to find out what the system thinks it's trying to do with a given user name.


----------

